# Puppy likes to sleep on wet bathroom floor?



## rockarolla

newbie here guys..as well as on dogs especially gsd. i have a 1.5mos old pup who wants to sleep in the bathroom. unlike most dogs, my gsd doesnt really care sleeping on a wet floor. can he possibly get pneumonia? tia


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Welcome to the forum rockarolla!

It is really hot where you are living? The puppy may just be too hot so the floor is helping cool him off.

Did you talk to the breeder and see if they kept the puppies in the bathroom? Maybe it's just familiar?

Are you crate training? If it's not a temperature thing, a nice safe crate in your bedroom will be healthy and start the bonding process with you. 

Lot's of great puppy tips here --> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-time-owner/165774-gsd-puppy-primer-tips.html


----------



## Traveler's Mom

My gsd is almost 7 years old and virtually from day one he sleeps in the shower stall. He has a nice crate, he has the run of the whole house, he has one of those gel mats next to our bed but where does he sleep? In the shower on the hard tile , wet or dry, winter and summer. Well, winter here in So. Fla. is a relative term and I do think he likes it because the tile is always much cooler than any other surface other than his gel mat. I think the squish factor of the gel mat is a turnoff to him.

I'm sure your pup will be fine. Be sure to use some cream on his elbows-this would be preventative advice for any gsd laying on hard surfaces regularly. I use Penaten.


----------



## Las Presitas

Our always naps on the tile. We used a crate so she is used to a towel to sleep at night. She never liked beds they were just too hot for her. She would move them out of the way to sleep on the plastic crate bottom. It's totally normal. We turn down the air quite a bit at night to make her more comfortable.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WGSD Nikko

My soon to be four month old does the the same thing! Be careful and watch his skin. Mine ended up getting a few little bumps for being wet all the time (he purposely spills his water and then lays in it). Vet said it was nothing really to worry about 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lilie

My boy will sleep on the tile in the house or in our marble shower. If the shower curtain is closed, he'll lay on the bathroom floor.


----------



## rockarolla

Thanks for all your helpful replies. I dont really know about dogs so the crate training is really new to me lol. Now i understand that my gsd's habit is just to cool him off.










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rockarolla

Whats the safe age for a pup to be bathe? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Courtney

Beautiful pup! My boy use to lay in our walk-in shower when he was little to cool off. We do hike & camp with him all year so he's use to different weather conditions. But he likes to get comfortable & will lay in front of a fan or something.

You can give him a bath anytime. Use a gentle dog shampoo not to dry the skin. I like the Earthbath line.


----------



## WGSD Nikko

Nikko does he same thing....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Courtney

Nikko has the idea!


----------



## ODINsFREKI

rockarolla said:


> Whats the safe age for a pup to be bathe?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


when you take them home away from mom! i would suggest to do it sparingly and use the right soap. they have different skin and you can't use what we use. My puppy gets dirty all the time and we just let him dry off. A microfiber towel works great to get the stuff off him before we put him back in the car or house. Once the puppy is air dry, you just groom him and watch how clean the coat gets from regular grooming. 

Freki went over to a friends house who has a huge man made pond in the garden with years of biomass and plants in it. He was filthy. I wiped him down with the cloth and let him air out. After grooming him that night, I determined that he did not need a bath. It all brushed out.

If you are very active and get into stuff all the time, you can keep the baths down to about one every two weeks by grooming the heck out of them. Make sure to groom them a lot at first and play with their paws and trim their nails. 

The more you play around with their coat and paws, the more they will accept it when they mature. 

Good luck with your puppy!


----------



## mmeld

Too funny. Our girl, Lilly, likes to sleep in the bathroom too. We keep the house at 74 degrees so the floor is nice and cool.


----------



## Neko

My pup spills his water on the tile so he can roll around in it, and everything everyone mentioned. I think he is part fish.


----------



## bella~too

My 10 week old pup half jumped into my sons tub tonight; he likes sleeping behind the toilet.
He is crated at night though 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## firemedicjoe

While it's not a GSD, our 6 yo black lab loves sleeping on concrete, hardwood, or tile. A nice cool pace. Our other dog, beagle, loves sleeping in the sun. I think it's a big dog thing.


----------



## Gohan1

Neko said:


> My pup spills his water on the tile so he can roll around in it, and everything everyone mentioned. I think he is part fish.
> [/QUOT
> My 10 weeks old pup does the same and I was getting worried. Now reading all the replies has relaxed me. But there's one thing which is worrying me, he gets a lot of ticks. On an average, I take out 7 a day . I have twice sprayed him with anti tick solution which the vet gave. Any solutions? Thanks


----------

